# DÂY CÁP ĐIỆN LSVINA



## Nguyễn Anh Thơ (27 Tháng hai 2022)

DÂY CÁP ĐIỆN LSVINA

*DÂY CÁP ĐIỆN LS-VINA*
Bạn đang muốn tìm hiểu:

_Mua dây điện, cáp điện LS-Vina ở đâu?

Mua dây cáp điện LS-Vina ở đâu giá tốt nhất?

Mua dây cáp điện LS-Vina ở đâu chiết khâu cao nhất?

Mua dây cáp điện ở đâu phục vụ tận tình nhất?_

Hãy đến với HML Group đại lý cấp 1 chuyên phân phối bán buôn _*dây cáp điện LS-Vina*_ với giá rẻ và chiết khấu cao nhất Bắc Ninh. Chúng tôi, HML Group tự hào là địa chỉ đáng tin cậy, mang đến cho quý khách hàng sản phẩm chính hãng với giá thành cạnh tranh nhất, dịch vụ hậu mãi tốt nhất. HML Group tự tin khẳng định *“Uy tín, chất lượng làm nên sự thịnh vượng.”

Chiết khấu dự án cao nhất từ 50-52% . *HML Group chuyên phân phối bán buôn, bán lẻ _*dây cáp điện LS-Vina*_ giả rẻ chiết khấu cao. Mức chiết khấu cụ thể phụ thuộc vào thời điểm đặt hàng, khối lượng đơn hàng. Quý Khách hàng có thể gửi danh mục vật tư cho chúng tôi, chúng tôi sẽ gửi lại báo giá với mức tôt nhất.

_Dây cáp điện do HML Group cung cấp đảm bảo luôn luôn là hàng chính hãng từ nhà máy do Công ty CP LS-VINA_ Cable & System trực tiếp sản xuất với đầy đủ chứng chỉ, phiếu xuất xưởng, biên bản thử nghiệm cáp.



*Chúng tôi phân phối các loại dây cáp điện LS-Vina sau:*

*1.   CÁP ĐỒNG LS-VINA*​·       Dây cáp điện hạ thế LS-Vina 0.6/1kV

·       Dây điện dân dụng LS-Vina

·       Dây đơn cứng LS-Vina - VC 1x

·       Dây đơn mềm LS-Vina - VCSF 1x

·       Dây đôi mềm LS-Vina - VCTFK 2x

·       Cáp tiếp địa vàng xanh LS-Vina

*2.   CÁP ĐỒNG TRẦN LS-VINA*​*3.   CÁP TREO LS-VINA - CÁP CÁCH ĐIỆN XLPE LS-VINA - CXV*​·       Cáp điện 1 - 2 - 3 - 4 lõi cách điện XLPE LS-Vina (Cu/XLPE/PVC 1x - 2x - 3x - 4x)

·       Cáp điện 3 pha + 1 trung tính cách điện XLPE LS-Vina (Cu/XLPE/PVC 3x+)

*4.   CÁP TREO LS-VINA - CÁCH ĐIỆN PVC LS-VINA - CVV LS-VINA*​·       Cáp điện 1 - 2 - 3 - 4 lõi cách điện PVC LS-Vina (Cu/PVC/PVC 1x - 2x - 3x - 4x)

·       Cáp điện 3 pha + 1 trung tính cách điện PVC LS-Vina (Cu/PVC/PVC 3x+)

*5.   CÁP NGẦM LS-VINA - DSTA LS-VINA - DATA LS-VINA*​·       Cáp ngầm một nhân giáp băng nhôm LS-Vina Cu/XLPE/PVC/DATA

·       Cáp ngầm 2 - 3 - 4 nhân giáp băng thép LS-Vina CU/XLPE/PVC/DSTA

·       Cáp trung thế 22kV - 35kV - 40.5kV LS-Vina

·       Cáp ngầm trung thế màn chắn băng đồng giáp băng nhôm LS-Vina

·       Cáp ngầm trung thế màn chắn băng đồng giáp băng thép LS-Vina

·       Cáp ngầm trung thế màn chắn băng đồng giáp sợi thép LS-Vina

*6.   CÁP CHUYÊN DỤNG LS-VINA - CÁP KỸ THUẬT LS-VINA*​·       Cáp chống cháy LS-Vina Cu/Mica/XLPE/Fr-PVC

·       Cáp chậm cháy LS-Vina Cu/XLPE/Fr-PVC

·       Dây cáp điện điều khiển LS-Vina

·       Dây cáp điện 3 pha công nghiệp LS-Vina

·       Cáp hầm mỏ LS-Vina

·       Cáp cẩu trục LS-Vina

·       Cáp nhôm LS-Vina

·       Cáp nhôm trần lõi thép LS-Vina - cáp AC LS-Vina - As LS-Vina - Fe/Al

·       Cáp nhôm lõi thép bọc cách điện PVC - Fe/Al/PVC

·       Cáp nhôm bọc cách điện PVC LS-Vina - Al/PVC

·       Cáp nhôm bọc cách điện XLPE LS-Vina - Al/XLPE/PVC

·       Cáp nhôm vặn xoắn ABC LS-Vina - Al/XLPE

*7.   CÁC LOẠI DÂY CÁP ĐIỆN LS-VINA THÔNG DỤNG:*​·       cáp điện LS-Vina 2x4 treo ngầm Cu/XLPE/PVC/DSTA

·       cáp điện LS-Vina 2x10 treo ngầm Cu/XLPE/PVC/DSTA

·       cáp điện LS-Vina 2x16 treo ngầm Cu/XLPE/PVC/DSTA

·       cáp điện LS-Vina 3x50 + 1x25 treo ngầm Cu/XLPE/PVC/DSTA

·       cáp điện LS-Vina 3x35 + 1x25 treo ngầm Cu/XLPE/PVC/DSTA

·       cáp điện LS-Vina 3x35 + 1x16 treo ngầm Cu/XLPE/PVC/DSTA

·       cáp điện LS-Vina 3x25 + 1x16 treo ngầm Cu/XLPE/PVC/DSTA

·       cáp điện LS-Vina 3x16 + 1x10 treo ngầm Cu/XLPE/PVC/DSTA

·       cáp điện LS-Vina 3x10 + 1x6 treo ngầm Cu/XLPE/PVC/DSTA

·       cáp điện LS-Vina 4x10 treo ngầm Cu/XLPE/PVC/DSTA

·       cáp điện LS-Vina 4x25 treo ngầm Cu/XLPE/PVC/DSTA

·       cáp điện LS-Vina 4x50 treo ngầm Cu/XLPE/PVC/DSTA

·       dây điện LS-Vina 2x1.5

·       dây điện LS-Vina 2x2.5

·       dây điện LS-Vina 2x4

·       dây điện LS-Vina 2x6

·       dây điện LS-Vina 1x1.5

·       dây điện LS-Vina 1x2.5

·       dây điện LS-Vina 1x4

·       dây điện LS-Vina 1x6

*8.   CÁP NGẦM TRUNG THẾ LS-VINA*​·       cáp ngầm trung thế LS-Vina 3x240 24kV 35kV 40.5kV Cu/XLPE/PVC/DSTA,  một lớp bằng đồng , hai lớp bằng đồng dày 0.127 mm 0.05 mm

·       cáp ngầm trung thế LS-Vina 3x150 24kV 35kV 40.5kV Cu/XLPE/PVC/DSTA một lớp bằng đồng , hai lớp bằng đồng dày 0.127 mm 0.05 mm

·       cáp ngầm trung thế LS-Vina 3x120 24kV 35kV 40.5kV Cu/XLPE/PVC/DSTA một lớp bằng đồng , hai lớp bằng đồng dày 0.127 mm 0.05 mm

·       cáp ngầm trung thế LS-Vina 3x70 24kV 35kV 40.5kV Cu/XLPE/PVC/DSTA một lớp bằng đồng , hai lớp bằng đồng dày 0.127 mm 0.05 mm

·       cáp ngầm trung thế LS-Vina 3x50 24kV 35kV 40.5kV Cu/XLPE/PVC/DSTA một lớp bằng đồng , hai lớp bằng đồng dày 0.127 mm 0.05 mm


----------

